

Thom Yorke's new album is “the first-ever paygated torrent in history” - mmccaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/thom-yorkes-tomorrows-modern-boxes-exclusively-via-bittorrent-2014-9

======
benologist
Unless you count World of Warcraft, HumbleBundle, or anything else this rag
didn't allow to interfere with their clickbait.

~~~
serf
yeah. I take issue with the headline for the same reason. The bittorrent
protocol is used everywhere in gaming for all sorts of paywalled content, as
it was one of the ways to eliminate the central server failure model during
initial content delivery.

